# MS Office 2008 Ghost Doc icons



## dbuddca (Aug 1, 2008)

hi, i installed ms office 2008, to work alongside my iwork 08. when i installed office i didn't uncheck the option to add dock icons, now i have about 5 icons for ms office that seemed to be glued to my dock, i tried dragging them off but they wont budge. so i thought great time to un/reinstall. so i did that but they stayed there haunting me. it seems like they have the same permission as the finder to stay on the dock can figure out how to get rid of them. also when i reinstalled, the icons are now dead with a big question mark on them. they now don't link to anything 

HELP


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

First of all, to change the dock icons, you should be logged into an admin account, is your account allowed to admin the Mac? Second, you can not drag icons out of the dock of apps that are currentlly running. Have you tried control (right) clicking on the icon and select remove from dock?


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

if all else fails trash the files named com.apple.dock.plist or com.apple.finder.plist. or com.apple.systemuiserver.plist.

Don't delet the trash casue you may want to return them files to their original location whick is \user\library\preferences\


----------

